# Pre-searched Questions...



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I have read a searched, on this site, for good reading recommendations on basic RVing. Something like â€œRV for people that make dummies look smartâ€ or â€œHow to use a trailer without getting a divorceâ€. To date if I could not carry it on my back I did not take it. The whole thought of flushing the tanks is very intimidating. A small shovel is the only type of plumbing tool I ever take into the woods. So please toss out your favorites.
Second, what is the RV model year? From several posts it appears that people bought 05 rigs in the summer, is this normal? Third, is there much difference between the 04 and 05 models? If I can pick up an 04 at a discount, what am I losing? Finally, (reached my 4 question limit) are the big RV shows a place to buy stuff at a discount? Thanks for all the help.

Not Yet (but getting closer)
Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Flushing tanks...
It's necessary, but not hard at all. You will get the whole process down, and be much more confident.

Hang out here and learn RVING, and your wife will be IMPRESSED with your abilities and knowledge!

Model....
RV's are like cars...the new model comes out before the old ones are off the lot. I bought my 2003 in summer of 2002. If there is a deal to be had...I'd go for deal and not model year. New is new. A couple years down the road...it won't matter (model year) anymore, but the payment will still be what it was when you bought.

Changes...
There are some basic changes each year. Usually, not many. They sometimes add a couple new features, or fix some old glitches. Basically, they are MUCH the same.

RV shows...
You can find some good deals there. They like to have them during the winter when sales are slow, to non-existant. I bought one RV at a show, and one off the lot during the summer. There are good sales in the summer too. Do your homework, find out what a unit is selling for elsewhere, and make your choice. Each model (25RSS, 28RSS, 21...) have the exact same features inside. (normally) This makes price comparison pretty easy. If you feel you are getting a good deal...it's a good deal! The hardest thing about buying at an RV show (winter) is waiting until Spring thaw to camp! (at least here in the FROZEN NORTH!)
(be quiet Vern!) Make sure you ask for needed accessories, (hoses, adapters, TP, cords, sewer hoses, chemical, etc) I was able to get a shopping spree in the dealers store...just for asking. (before signing of course!) I made them put on the hitch of MY CHOICE, and brake controller too. They had to order them, for they had never installed MY CHOICE before. I got the hitch for cost, and install for free. It took them all day too, cause they weren't familar! Never hurts to ask.

Just make sure everything is to YOUR SATISFACTION before you sign.

We'll talk about PRE-INSPECTION when you are closer to buying!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jared,

I've installed what is called a No-Fuss Flush system, some call it Quickie Flush, they are an easy way to get the black tank clean. The whole process with or without the above method just takes a couple of times and you'll be an expert at it.

As for the model year, well I am seeing some brands coming out already with 2006 on them... give me a break! But alas its how it all works.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi Jared and Welcome!

First off, the "Idiots..." series of books is pretty good for someone who does not have a clue about the topic they are researching. I own the "Idiots guide to RV's" and it has some good definitions and terms to help you "speak the language". The "...For Dummies" series is not too bad either.

Trailer Life also sells books on more specific topics of RVing and can be a source of literature on repairs, maintance and troubleshooting. (When you are ready)

The part about buying an RV in the summer is the same with cars. The new model year comes out about September for cars and you can buy that same year untill the new model year comes out next September and the old model is sold out.

The difference in model years for an RV is like the difference in model years for cars. Sometime there are many changes, sometime they just change colors. Any time you buy from a dealer, the warrenty will begin from the time you take posession. Some times you can get a good deal on last years model and the only thing you will loose is any changes the manufacture decided to incorporate into the newer model.

To your forth question, I have only been to one RV show and have talked to dealers about the shows. It was explained to me that "the dealers have to pay to be at the shows. In order to recoup there fees, they need to have enough sales to cover there costs." I have seen some good prices at the show, but going in, armed with what the average price of a couple of units with the options you want, is the best way to insure you are getting a good deal. For all the toys for RVing, the show I went to had a lot of merchants and is a good way to see a lot of things in one place. Also good to talk to campground owners and pick up literature.

Research on the net to get a good idea, visit the dealers("Just Looking - Thanks"), and converse with all the great people on this website. It has helped me alot as my family and I have only been into RVing for a little over one season.

Hope this helped...

Paul


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

The flushing is not nearly as nasty as one might think. Both tank exits come together at a single exit point. Just prior to joining, there is a slide valve in the exit pipe for each tank and then they join into a single large exit that has a cap on it. You simply pull the cap off, put on your hose, and stick the other end of the hose in the dump area. You will also see a rock or cinder block next to most dump areas and people will put the rock on the hose to keep it in place. Then you open the black slide. Always open the black first. When you no longer hear fluid running, then open the gray slide. By doing it in that order, you flush the hose with relatively clean water (sink water, shower water, etc). When all the fluid is out, close both slides, remove the hose from trailer and rinse it with clean water using the hose provided at the dump station. It took longer to write this than it does to do the process. Really is a piece of cake. I usually wear the thin vinyl gloves that are available at most dollar stores for a buck a hundred.

I agree with all the rest as far as model year and when to buy. New is new and major differences don't happen very often. I think you can get a good deal at a show, however, I would not buy the one that the dealer has at the show. During a typical show weekend you may have several thousand people walking thru "your" RV and pulling on cabinets, twisting knobs, etc. Kids bouncing on beds, etc -- you know the story.

Since you are down in FL and will be pcs'ing in the summer, it might be best to buy at a Feb show. That way you have a good chance of getting a reasonably good deal and you have 4 or 5 months to go on several shake down cruises. The shake down cruises are important since you will find small problems that you might want to have fixed under warranty. Any Keystone dealer will fix warranty issues, but the one you bought from might be more accommodating -- not that they all aren't, but well, you know, "your" dealer has a vested interested and appreciation.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

vdub said:


> The shake down cruises are important since you will find small problems that you might want to have fixed under warranty. Any Keystone dealer will fix warranty issues, but the one you bought from might be more accommodating -- not that they all aren't, but well, you know, "your" dealer has a vested interested and appreciation.
> [snapback]20089[/snapback]​


 Thanks for the replys. This quote leads me to another question. I have read several times that a good dealer with even better service depertment is the most important part of a purchase. Well, because I move every 24-36 months I will never have a LOCAL dealer. Does this matter? I have used it to my advantage in car buying because the dealer will never have to service on the extended warranties I get them at near cost. I can camp down here year round but will have to pay for storage so as with everything -- trade offs..

Not Yet (still learning)
Jared

p.s. took me two months to buy a washing machine and six months to buy my mini-van (would have taken longer except for DW). Slow and careful I am.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jared,

Didn't y'all get tired of washing your clothes by hand?

My wife knows what slow is..............it's the amount of time it takes me to get around to fixing something around the house!







OR........the amount of time it takes to *get* that something actually _fixed._

Good luck in your search.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

AS everyone has said, flushing the tanks will come easily enough. You'll learn what to do and what not to do. Some things to consider (based on personal experience);

Never pull the black tank handle open BEFORE you've connected your discharge hose to the outlet. If you do the result will be hands, shoes, lower legs, etc. being liberally doused with the dreadded "black tank stuff" when you do open the cap to hook up the discharge hose. You'll then have to drive home with that "not so fresh" feel and smell. Sometimes the lever doesn't get pushed al the way in, someone plays a trick on you, mischevious kids, etc. so you'll have some fluid between the gate and the drain cap. I have pourchased a cap that has a regular hose connection with its own cap. I hold the end of my drain hose under the small cap and remove it first, just in case there's something in there. Once its drained, its safe to open the larger drain cap and connect up before opening the gate valve.

I always pur a gallon or so of water and black tank disenfectant into the commode AFTER dumping.

Once in a while when your ready to leave to go camping, pour a bag of crushed ice down the commode. As you travel, it will slide around and scour your black tank as it melts. If you do that, you will not really need to flush the black tank very often.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## CWOBOATS (Oct 13, 2004)

Another thing you can do is occasionally add Calgon Water Softener to the mix. If you have ever bathed with â€œsoft waterâ€, you may have noticed it makes you feel slick. Itâ€™s supposed to do the same with the interior of your tank. One $5.00 box lasts me a couple of years.


----------

